# FSW - Need help with points for education



## Packiyaraj (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi,

I'm from India. I hold a 3 years Diploma in Mechanical Engineering. I did my diploma after my Secondary Education (10th standard)

As per CIC's this URL Points for education – Federal skilled workers I should get 21 points

But my consultant says I'm eligible for 15 points only. 

Please help me to know whether I'm eligible for 15 points or 21 points

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you had a credentials evaluation yet? With one of those, you know what the value (for Canada!!!) of your education is:
Have your education assessed – Federal skilled workers

I am not familiar with the Indian educational structure... How old is one when you finish '10th standard'? Is that similar to 10th grade here in Canada (16 years old)?


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

Your consultant is right.
You get 21 points for graduation i.e 3 years of study after high school.

Unfortunately You will get 15 points only.

But best way to get your education credentials.

Regards,
Ash


Packiyaraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from India. I hold a 3 years Diploma in Mechanical Engineering. I did my diploma after my Secondary Education (10th standard)
> 
> ...


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

Packiyaraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from India. I hold a 3 years Diploma in Mechanical Engineering. I did my diploma after my Secondary Education (10th standard)
> 
> ...


what I have learnt . . you can get 21 points for your education if you have total 16 years of education . ie. 10+2+4 , while in your case you have 13 years .. 10+3 .. which will bring you 15 points. But as said by other members, you need to get your education assessed to get a clear picture.


----------



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Seniors,

I need your help regarding my qualification for FSW. I hold Master degree.

I did my Master of Computer Applications (MCA) FROM SIKKIM MANIPAL UNIVERSITY (INDIA). However, My MCA was not regular. It is Distance Education.

Can I claim 23 points for my qualification.

Please suggest. I really need you help.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

manishkrchaudhary said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I need your help regarding my qualification for FSW. I hold Master degree.
> 
> ...


Well,, I am not sure about 23 points because I dont know about the total duration of your education. But its for sure that distance learning education is acceptable for FSW as long as your institute is recognized by UGC or any regulating body in India.

Your points will be confirmed once you get your qualifications assessed by WES or any other approved assessment body.

Best of luck.


----------

